# Aprilaire Humidifier, no water?



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Does the humidistat control click when you turn it higher? It may click at say 35% or you may need to turn it higher if it is 40% RH in the house. If it clicks then it should energize the water valve to the humidifier if the furnace is on heat and running. The water supply valve on the pipe you turn counterclockwise to the full open position. You may be able to clean the pad with CLR and water but it is a good idea to replace it. If no water flows you may have to dismantle the spray thingy at the top and soak it in CLR or clear the pinhole/orifice in it or get a Pro to do it.


----------



## z33tec (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, Yuri. Thanks! We always look at the more complicated things before the simple ones I guess. The humidistat control was not "clicking" on. I had to actually turn it all the way to 45% (the max) for it to actually "click" on.

Is this normal? I doubt my house is at 44% humidity already but who knows. It's late November and my skin is dry as a bone. Sure doesn't feel humid at all.

I can actually see water draining down the clear hose beneath the humidifier now. How much should I be seeing? There is a steady stream draining through it now. I'm wondering if it's because I have the humidistat on 45% (max)? Then again, I've never used a humidifier so I don't know how much should normally be draining. :huh:


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Can't see it from here. LOL. :no: There should be a steady stream as it is a bypass type and that extra washes the wick. You need a new wick or clean it. New is better. Go to HDepot and buy a Bionaire table top temp gauge with hygrometer(RH scale) on it so you know whats what. :yes:Those humidistats can be inaccurate so you need to find a happy point and leave it there.:whistling2:


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

New pads come with the white stuff on them. It's to help hold the water on a bit longer so it doesn't run right through. Replace them every year they're like $9.


----------



## z33tec (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback :thumbsup:

Just went to Home Depot and grabbed a new filter for it. I did a quick check on Home Depot and Lowe's website and the Lowe's ones were around $24 where as the Home Depot ones were only $8-$12. Not sure what the difference is in quality but I went with the Honeywell filters from Home Depot just because it was closer. These filters say to change them twice a heating season so maybe the Lowe's ones were more because they last longer? Who knows.

I just checked the Aprilaire manual online and according to the temp outside (48F) the humidistat should be set to max so maybe it's working as it should. Hopefully when the temp outside goes down it will kick in at the lower levels as well.


----------

